# Anyone Know Anything About this 500 Lumen Light?



## Welding Rod (Oct 1, 2008)

American made, but by who? Is this a light that is currently sold under another label? Is it really new or has it just been rebadged? Anyone have any additional info?


http://www.nrastore.com/nra/Product.aspx?productid=SA 22637


NRA Hellfighter X-21 Light Cannon

*[hotlinked image removed by moderator]*


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 1, 2008)

sorry to say that the hyperlink you provided is defective, i had to copy the entire address from "www" onwards and manually paste it


----------



## Welding Rod (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry, fixed it.


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 1, 2008)

Found it, check this website, it was the name that made me wonder. Do a search here on CPF for the term "hellfighter" and read what comes up. cheers

http://www.hellfireusa.com/cgistore/store.cgi?page=/new/catalog.html&setup=1&cart_id=7181091.8800


----------



## Illum (Oct 1, 2008)

looked very very M4ish
the fact that they are selling cr123As made by surefire with it seemed...I dunno, suspicious?




versus




the MN61 as far as I can tell outputs way more than the 350 lumen estimate surefire labeled it with...around 400 lumens at least

If this proves to be an M4 clone and uses M4 lamp assemblies heck...it'll be an ideal modding platform being that its $150 [nearly 42%] cheaper than a surefire M4:twothumbs






EDIT, after seeing hyperloop's introductory post I dunno what to think of it...but hellfighter sure makes some mean looking lightsoo:


----------



## Patriot (Oct 1, 2008)

It looks decent but I think at that price I'd rather pick up an actual Surefire M4. They can be purchased occasionally in the CPF Marketplace for under $250.


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 1, 2008)

the name was what sprang to mind as i had just surfed that site that i posted earlier, dont have the funds to start collecting surefires as yet though  but hopefully that will change in the months to come yay


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 1, 2008)

that thing is made by the same losers that make dark ops knives (dork ops), and some optic company... they all use really bad mall ninja chairborne commando tactics to sell their stuff.

the knives are over priced over rated junk and i wouldnt be surprised if this is the same.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 6, 2008)

mossyoak said:


> that thing is made by the same losers that make dark ops knives (dork ops), and some optic company... they all use really bad mall ninja chairborne commando tactics to sell their stuff.
> 
> the knives are over priced over rated junk and i wouldnt be surprised if this is the same.


 
I thought it looked familiar! 

I wouldn't use a Dork Ops product, even if they made toilet paper.


----------



## mdocod (Oct 6, 2008)

The specifications on their website for the X-21 are highly suspect, suggesting that this company is more focused on buzwords rather than accuracy. 

The light is described as being compatible with either 4xCR123s, or a "li-ion rechargeable" configuration with 4500mAH capacity. We all know they are talking about 2 18650 cells, but we also know, that those cells are in series, so they have just decided to add up all the numbers and tout the pack as being both 4500mAH and 7.2V at the same time. (it's a ~7.4V ~2.2AH setup and we all know that). 

Then they are claiming 2 hours of runtime at 500 lumens,

then it is listed as only being 6.5W,

then it says "Power source: (4) 123 series Lithium Batteries Rechargeable,(2)3.7 volt 2400MA batteries.."

The whole friggen description is a huge massive contradiction. The person who wrote this obviously has absolutely no understanding of the flashlight or the batteries or the bulb or anything. 

It's a real shame because the flashlights look beautiful. 

Eric


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 6, 2008)

mdocod said:


> The whole friggen description is a huge massive contradiction. The person who wrote this obviously has absolutely no understanding of the flashlight or the batteries or the bulb or anything.
> 
> It's a real shame because the flashlights look beautiful.
> 
> Eric


 
Dark Ops (A.K.A. - Dork Ops) is extremely well-known and despised in the Self-Defense community. One of the main reasons being, that the company just flat out lies about its products; as you've seen for yourself.


----------



## dudemar (Oct 6, 2008)

mdocod said:


> It's a real shame because the flashlights look beautiful.
> 
> Eric



It is a bit of a shame, but like they say the proof's in the pudding.


----------

